# Back Roads Riding in So Cal (Los Angeles Area)



## borre13 (May 31, 2007)

Could anybody think or recommend any roads like these? I mean I know of GRM or going up to Angeles Crest, but I am hoping for something where cars and motorcycles aren't flying by us every couple of minutes. I know going up to Chantry Flats is nice, also going up to the observatory in Griffith Park through the back (Closed up road) is nice, but short climbs...Any suggestions?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

borre13 said:


> Could anybody think or recommend any roads like these? I mean I know of GRM or going up to Angeles Crest, but I am hoping for something where cars and motorcycles aren't flying by us every couple of minutes. I know going up to Chantry Flats is nice, also going up to the observatory in Griffith Park through the back (Closed up road) is nice, but short climbs...Any suggestions?



You could also extend your Griffith Park ride a bit on the valley side by going west on Forest Lawn Drv. and back east to GP on Riverside Drv.

Then there's around the North Arroyo/San Rafael/Verdugo Mountains area - N/W side of Pasadena, Altadena, La Canada, Glendale, Montrose, La Crescenta - LaTuna Canyon Road, Big Tujunga Canyon Road, E Chevy Chase Dr., Linda Vista... N Altadena Drv., New York Drv.

Going around on the San Gabriel Valley side you've got good roads like Monterey Rd. through South Pas/San Marino... there's S,N and E Sierra Madre Blvd, E California Blvd, S Michillinda, Colorado Blvd/st., S. Myrtle Ave E, Longden Ave

All of these roads are in fairly good to excellent condition and auto traffic is reasonable to almost nil.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Mulholland Highway on the weekdays ain't too bad. But unfortunately, riding in LA means dealing with traffic in one way or another.


----------

